# Stereo Integrity focusses on Mag v.5



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guyz, 
Am just gonna quote what has been said on SI's forum. Sorry BM waiters... 



> With the problems, or issues, associated with the BM mkIII/mkIV subwoofers I have decided to focus my attention on a driver that we can receive without any problems, the Mag v5. Ferrite is a LOT easier to get than Neo and the Mag v5 motor will use ferrite.
> 
> The Mag v5 will be a very large motor 15" subwoofer that uses an XBL^2 motor with two aluminim shorting rings and over 31mm of Xmax. A short list of what the Mag v5 will encompass is:
> 
> ...


Just PMed Nick so that he's aware of my thread to answer question down the road  
Well here's one he can answer  *Nick*, I know why there isn't going to be a 12" version of the mag but what sets this one 15" apart from the crowd? Other than the XBL^2 motor?

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought this thread would show more interest... seeing the post of some waiting forever for the BM mkIV 

Kelvin


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Perhaps SI making progress on the Mag means they on track to get some things moving, and hopefully focus on the bm when the mag is done. Be interesting to see the new mag though.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I would have been excited for a new 12" mag....dang.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

What were the "problems" with the MKIII's? It's going to be tough to get 2.5 ft^3 under a truck seat. Glad I found a pair of 12's bnib not long ago!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I cannot wait to see the new product. I like that is is going to be a 15". Will be great for single 15" IB with the xmax, new motor and the two aluminim shorting rings.

This I will be watching and waiting. Thanks for posting the information over here for us not on the SI forums.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm sure it will be a great driver, but i know a lot of people just don't have room for a big box 15.


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

Did this subwoofer plan get scrapped?


----------



## mtuhuskyfan (Jul 10, 2013)

todj said:


> Did this subwoofer plan get scrapped?


yup.


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

For now or forever?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, this was a long time ago. 

We are moving forward with the BM mkIV now that we found a neo supplier and capable build house. However, that doesn't mean that we won't make another Mag series woofer. But honestly the Mag line has been on the back burner as we have been so emphatic about bringing the extremely popular BM series back to the market. 

A Mag v5 is not out of the question. The only question is does the DIY market want to see a Mag v5 with over 30mm of Xmax, huge linear spiders, and a 3" coil capable of a solid 1000 or 1200 watt power handling rating? If/when they are available they will be available on a limited basis as each one will be hand built by myself.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I will settle for the new 12


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Seeing how I love my Mag v.4s, I'd have to give this 15" new Mag a try  

Kelvin


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Seeing how I love my Mag v.4s, I'd have to give this 15" new Mag a try
> 
> Kelvin


Sell me your v4's?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I've already got the drawings off to our metal supplier for quotes on the motor for this driver. If nothing else I'll get a sample of the motor and build up a working prototype to gauge interest.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

XBL^2 or standard overhung design? With Kevin Haskins closing DIY Cable there's only 2 XBL^2 subwoofers currently available for purchase, the CSS SDX10 and SDX12, with the BM MkIV being #3 when it becomes available again.


----------

